# Devils Lake Fishing Report 2/22/2003



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Perch fishing continues to be tough on the big lake. While the fish will turn 
on for a bit each day, the bites have been tough and short lived. Fisherman 
have largely been working three main schools of fish. Those being at Swanson's 
Point, the mouth of Creel and from the Dome house to the Towers. Other areas 
producing some fish have been the Woods Rutten area, out in the middle near 
Haybale Bay, and the Stromme Addition area. Anglers are using Hali's, small 
raps, forage minnows, or hanger rigs with ratso's or small genz worms tipped 
with wax worms, spikes, minnow heads, or perch eyes. The bite is light and 
anglers need to use light line and equipment. Walleye fishing continues to be 
rather spotty as well. The best bites are early in the morning and just before 
dark in the evenings. Places producing some fish have been the 57 & 20 
bridges, Old Mil Bay, the north end of Six Mile Bay, the old sunken Flats road, 
the Mauvee Coulee area, and the Ft. Totten/Cactus Point area. Try using Nils 
Masters, jigging raps, buckshot rattle spoons, forage minnows, sonars, and hump 
backs tipped with a minnow or minnow head. Pike fishing remains fair with the 
best spots being the north ends of Creel Bay and Six Mile Bays, the Flats area, 
and Morrison Lake to the north. Try jigging sonars or use tip ups with smelt, 
herring, or large minnows. Good Luck and Good
Fishing!!!


----------

